# The Seven Secrets Of Grand Central



## AlanB (Jan 1, 2003)

> Public Service Television will present the show " The Seven Secrets of Grand Central." PBS describes Grand Central terminal is a landmark building filled with hidden corners, lost legends, and many secrets. Dan Brucker, Metro-North spokesman and Grand Central's resident historian, reveals some of these secrets in this behind-the-scenes tour of New York's famous landmark. New York City PBS station WNET (Channel 13) will air the show on: January 2 at 1:30am, January 14 at 10:30pm, January 16 at 1:30am, and January 19 at 3:35am. (Joe Calisi - posted 12/29)


The above quote from Railpace Hotnews, located here.

I don't know if this will be available nation wide, or if this is only being shown in NY.


----------



## Viewliner (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks, I'll have to watch it some time, maybe I'll put a tape in tonight. How long is it?


----------



## Viewliner (Jan 1, 2003)

To answer my own question, its 30 min, I just looked on tvguide.com.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 1, 2003)

According to the PBS Channel 13 guide, the special is a half hour long.


----------



## tp49 (Jan 1, 2003)

I would venture to guess that it will be shown on other PBS stations throughout the country but maybe not at the time mentioned...check your local listings.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 1, 2003)

tp49 said:


> I would venture to guess that it will be shown on other PBS stations throughout the country but maybe not at the time mentioned...check your local listings.


We can only hope. 

I however went to the PBS website and tried to do a search on the title. Unfortunately while I did get some hits, none were for this show. Maybe they will pass it around, or if you have satelite TV then you may be able to pick up Channel 13.


----------



## Viewliner (Jan 1, 2003)

Fortunately, I get Thirteen so its a non-issue for me. I plan on taping it tonight since I have school    tomorrow.


----------



## tp49 (Jan 1, 2003)

Since I'm still in NY on vacation I'll just watch it tonight, not like I have anything else exciting to do


----------



## Viewliner (Jan 1, 2003)

Just promise not to disclose details 'till tomorrow night, since I won't get to watch it until then. B)


----------



## Viewliner (Jan 2, 2003)

I watched it, it was very interesting, and I liked the host. Very good presentation overall 

What did you guys think?


----------



## Amfleet (Jan 3, 2003)

What site can I go to to see if it will air on either the Boston or Providence PBS stations (I receive both)?


----------



## Viewliner (Jan 3, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> What site can I go to to see if it will air on either the Boston or Providence PBS stations (I receive both)?


Try tvguide.com/listings and do a search on "Seven Secrets of Grand Central" and it should work, as I just tried it. The Search button is on the top right.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 3, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> What site can I go to to see if it will air on either the Boston or Providence PBS stations (I receive both)?


Amfleet,

You can also go to PBS.org, then pick your local stations to see if they are showing it.


----------



## Viewliner (Jan 3, 2003)

Alan, what did you think of it?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 3, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> Alan, what did you think of it?


I Haven't seen it yet. I ended up running out to dinner with my wife, and then forgot all about setting the VCR when I returned home later that night. So I have to wait for the next showing.


----------



## Viewliner (Jan 3, 2003)

AlanB said:


> Viewliner said:
> 
> 
> > Alan, what did you think of it?
> ...


I think or at least hope you'll enjoy it. These secrets are very cool and intersting, especially the last one. One secret has two parts to it.


----------



## Amfleet (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, but I don't see it in the line up for either stations. Oh well maybe it will show up on Saturday afternoon when I'm just flippin through the channels aimlessly.


----------



## Viewliner (Jan 3, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> Thanks, but I don't see it in the line up for either stations. Oh well maybe it will show up on Saturday afternoon when I'm just flippin through the channels aimlessly.


I think this is paid for by the City of New York, so don't get you're hopes up. I hope you do find it. Its probably unfair to you that I taped it.


----------

